# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Stains

## DavidC

Hi Forum 
Its time again to coat my WRC windows Exterior with oil 
Problem is that with all the raod dust accumulated and weather they have blemishes of black / grey staining and dust residue. 
I have heard you can use a mix of water and Oxygenated nappy san as a cleaner with a nail brush then hose off.
Is this advisable or should I just wipe residue and sand back with 120 grit 
The oil I think I will go for is Feast and Watson Weathershield as this is an oil and only involves wiping on and has good weather resistant / antifungal properties. I have also heard that Organ oil is good as well and all natural but expensive and hard to get the right type. 
Previously I have stained a teak stain using Sikkens Hl7 but havent got around to coating two coats of Supernatural. The trouble with sikkens its such a process of sand, oil and then two final coats of super. 
Should I just wash back with part nappy san and water with nail brush and dry thouroughly and oil with Feast Watson? Just sand and oil or both ? stick to tedious Sikkens process and hard work sanding?? 
Any expanded comments are welcome 
Will I ever get these windows finished and gleaming  :Shock:

----------

